# جميع اصدارات nfpa 2016 اكثر من 350 كتاب عن مكافحة الحريق



## hammo_beeh (18 يناير 2017)

:86: جميع اصدارات NFPA 2016
اكثر من 350 كتاب عن مكافحة الحريق
اكثر من 16 الف صفحة

All 2016.pdf - 248374307

http://www.file-upload.cc/hl5hvq4f1tbr

:83::83::83::83::83::83:​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 يناير 2017)

بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله.​


----------



## islam khattab (6 فبراير 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير 
بس الرابط مش شغال


----------



## hammo_beeh (6 فبراير 2017)

islam khattab قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> بس الرابط مش شغال



ِشغال يا هندسة المشكلة عندك


----------



## mohamed76 (17 أكتوبر 2017)

السلام عليكم ، ياخي جزاك الله خير الجزاء ، والله كنت في ورطة اى كان لازملي أكواد nfpa بحكم مهمتي ، شكراً جزيلا ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انشالله


----------



## shawkt55 (29 يناير 2018)

Thanks for your big efforts


----------



## lakdhar (11 مايو 2018)

بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله.


----------



## amr fathy (13 يوليو 2021)

الرابط مش شغال


----------

